# [help]problema con alimentazione portatile

## fabiolino

Ho un grave problema con il mio pc-

In pratica non mi funziona piu' il trasformatore del portatile. Ovvero quando lo collego al portatile non carica e si sente uno strano beep (come il suono di un grillo) proveniente dal trasformatore stesso. Quando è scollegato il beep non si sente piu'.

In pratica sono rimasto con un rimasuglio di carica della batteria.

Qualcumo mi aiuti.

Acer Aspire 5601AWLMI

----------

## djinnZ

Prendi un tester e vedi se eroga corrente, il ronzio in genere sta per qualcosa di grave. L'unico consiglio che posso darti è comprare un nuovo trasformatore generico, costano poco e funzionano bene.

----------

## fabiolino

Il tester non c'è l'ho ma ti posso dire che quando collego il morsetto al portatile fa una scintilla. Spero invece che non sia il pc.

Poi dico un'altra cosa il problema si è verificato dopo che ho spento brutalmente il pc dal pulsante.

----------

## lucapost

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> L'unico consiglio che posso darti è comprare un nuovo trasformatore generico, costano poco ...

 

Ho avuto un problema simile con l'alimentatore del mio portatile:

acquisto trasformatore generico = 54euro;

riparazione presso laboratorio di elettronica = 8euro.

Ovviamente ho scelto la seconda, solo perchè mi si è rotto lo stagnatore!

----------

## djinnZ

50?  :Shocked:  ma stiamo scherzando? Un originale costa intorno ai 70.

Dipende da quello che è successo, se è solo un problema di cavi rotti e simili val la pena.

Dimenticavo, il cavo di alimentazione dell'alimentatore per sua stessa natura tende a rovinarsi in prossimità della spina c5/c15 (per la cattiva abitudine di avvolgere cavo ed alimentatore), verifica.

----------

## fabiolino

Purtroppo ho verificato,presso un rivenditore, che il problema è a livello pc e molto probabilnmente si tratta di un cortocircuito a livello del connettore dell'alimentazione del portatile. Il rivenditore stesso mi ha consigliato di non rivolgermi all'Acer in quanto i costi per la riparazione si aggirerebbero intorno ai 400 € con tempi di attesa di circa un mese e oltre.

A questo punto spero di trovare qualcuno che ne capisca e mi faccia una riparazione spendendo poco.

Detto questo non mi resta che comprare un'altro pc ma questa volta ne compro uno da tavolo.

Qualcuno di Bologna sarebbe in graso di farlo?

Grazie.

----------

## djinnZ

Possibile che si sia semplicemente allentato il connettore di alimentazione che chissà perchè, ed in barba a tutte le affermazioni di equilibrium sull'argomento, è saldato con dello stagno da poco sul circuito di alimentazione, che in genere negli acer (od almeno in tutti quelli vecchi) è separato dalla MB.

Sul portatile di mio fratello mi ha portato via trenta secondi ripararlo (e due ore per smontare quel case del piffero senza spaccare nulla) ogni volta.

E ti ripeto di verificare il cavo di alimentazione dell'alimentatore, molto spesso è lui la causa invisibile dei malfunzionamenti.

Inutile sottolineare che del parere di rivenditori e "tecnici" non ho fiducia alcuna, a prescindere. Ed una mail per preventivo alla acer la manderei lo stesso anche se la testimonianza di qualcuno su questo fourm è assai più scoraggiante.

----------

## fabiolino

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E ti ripeto di verificare il cavo di alimentazione dell'alimentatore, molto spesso è lui la causa invisibile dei malfunzionamenti.
> 
> Inutile sottolineare che del parere di rivenditori e "tecnici" non ho fiducia alcuna, a prescindere. 

 

Lo escludo dal rivenditore ho provato con un nuovo alimentatore e non funzionava lo stesso

----------

## Kernel78

Ok, siamo in "discussione" e accettiamo anche questi argomenti ma cambia il titolo o lo cambio io  :Wink: 

----------

## fabiolino

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Ok, siamo in "discussione" e accettiamo anche questi argomenti ma cambia il titolo o lo cambio io 

 

ok fatto

----------

## fabiolino

Per adesso il portatile è andato.[OT]Qualcuno sa dirmi se è possibile trovare in commercio una case per ospitare l'hard didk del mio portatile e recuperare i dati?[/OT]

----------

## randomaze

 *fabiolino wrote:*   

> Qualcuno sa dirmi se è possibile trovare in commercio una case per ospitare l'hard didk del mio portatile e recuperare i dati?

 

Se il portatile non è "strano" e usa i normali dischi da portatile (e non SSD o dischi da 1.8", per intenderci)  non dovresti avere problemi a trovare un box esterno USB per dischi da 2.5"

----------

